# Tasmanien



## BrookTroutFanatic (26. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich werde demnächst nach Tasmanien fliegen und wollte euch fragen ob ihr ein paar Tipps für mich habt, wo und wie man dort am besten auf Salmoniden fischt.

Tight Lines

BTC


----------



## troutjournal.de (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tasmanien*

Hallo BrookTroutFanatic,
ich bin zur zeit in Australien und wollte in den Osterferien mal nach Tasmanien fliegen und gucken, was da so los ist. Wenn du willst können wir uns da unten ja gerne mal treffen.

du kannst mir ja mal eine pn schicken.
|supergri 

Tight Lines
Frank


----------



## Ansgar (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tasmanien*

Moin,

was ist denn Dein genaues Reiseziel (Norden/Westen/etc)? (oder willst Du ganz Tasmania bereisen?)

Tasmanien hat immer noch den Ruf als eines der besten Forellenreviere weltweit - sowohl die Seen als auch die Fluesse. Und Forellen gibt es quasi ueberall - sogar am Cradle Mountain (Dove Lake)...

Am besten fischt Du mit ner Fliegenrute. Mir haben sie als ich da letztes Jahr zum fischen in den Seen da war kleinste Back Gnats empfohlen (20er Haken).

Kommt aber darauf an, wo Du fischst, welche Jahreszeit und welches Gewaesser?

Fuer den ersten Tag oder die ersten paar Tage waere sonst evtl auch ein Guide keine schlechte Idee... 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## BrookTroutFanatic (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tasmanien*

@ troutjournal.de: Wäre toll, wenn wir uns treffen könnten.


Ich hatte eigentlich vor denn Nordwesten zu befischen, hatte gehört, dort kann man auch auf Schleien fischen, weißt du da irgend etwas darüber. Fischen mit der Fliege is doch eigentlich scho Pflicht 
Wann! Eigentlich wolle ich im April fliegen, weiß jetzt nur noch nicht, ob es nicht vielleicht schon zu kalt ist um dort zu fischen.
Danke für die Antworten

Thigt Lines

BTC


----------



## Ansgar (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tasmanien*

Moin, 

Nordwesten ist nett.

Im April ist es i.d.R schon etwas kaelter - aber anderseits weiss man das in Tassie nie so genau, da schneit es auch schon mal im Hochsommer. Ist halt sehr wechselhaft.
Das heisst aber nicht, dass es fuer Forellen zu kalt ist - hoechstens fuer Dich |supergri  Evtl geht aber mit Trockenfliegen nichts mehr. Aber duerfte so sein wie in Deutschland auch im Spaetherbst - also laesst es sich durchaus aushalten.

Auf jeden Fall Regensachen mitnehmen...

Bezgl Schleien - willst Du jetzt zum Schleien angeln nach Australien kommen??? Die kannst Du doch in jedem Dorfteich abstippen?
Es gibt zwar welche, weil die da mal besetzt wurden. Aber ich weiss garnicht wie es gerade im NW damit aussieht - obwohl es sie tendenziell in ganz Tasmanien gibt (allerdings mit ruecklauefiger Tendenz). Ausserdem: so gross wie in Dtland werden sie in Tasmanien auch nicht. 

Da wuerde ich wenn Du nach ner Alternative zu Forellen suchst ja eher mal ueber das Meer nachdenken? Ist aber nur meine Meinung...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## BrookTroutFanatic (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tasmanien*

Nein also auf Schleien wollte ich eigentlich nicht gehen, habe aber gehört das es auch in Tassie welche gibt, daher mein Interresse. Hauptsächlich wolle ich natürlich auf Salmoniden gehen.
Aus verlässlichen Quellen habe ich erfahren, dass es dort auch Saiblinge gibt ( ach ja Saiblinge  ), weißt du da etwas genaueres darüber?

Tight Lines
BTC


----------



## cougar (6. März 2006)

*AW: Tasmanien*

Tasmanien, da lacht das Herz.

Ich war im Januar 03 mal 2 Wochen dort.
Leider war es da ziemlich warm (aus fischereilicher Sicht) und die Gewässer schnappsklar. Von Spinnködern wollten die Browntrouts da nicht viel wissen.
Fliegenfischen ist wohl das Nonplusultra.
Es gibt wirklich wunderschöne Seen und Flüsse mit eben so schönen Forellen.
Auch landlocked Salmons gibts dort. Lachse die in Stauseen ohne Verbindung zum Meer leben.

Ich hab mein Forellenrütchen dann auch mal am Meer probiert.
Dem gehakten Stachelrochen war sie dann nicht ganz gewachsen. Immerhin war der Stingray auch mehr als 1m breit. (von der Länge ganz zu schweigen)

c ya mate


----------



## BrookTroutFanatic (8. März 2006)

*AW: Tasmanien*

Hier stehen, alle australischen Fische:
http://fishnet.com.au/default.aspx?id=225


----------

